

Smashing Creme Eggs  - signa11
http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08041402.html

======
signa11
i really like how two or more chain of events occur, and then converge for one
effect. also, some parts are used multiple times e.g. spinning thingie that
sling-shotted the ball, and then was used again as a ramp, was just too good !

